# Block Paving



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I've just been quoted Â£1650 to have my front driveway block paved.  

Sounds a bit excessive to me, It measures 16ft by 8ft so is not exactly huge.

Anyone else had their drive way block paved?

Maybe I could do it myself : : :


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Actually that is cheap, a lot of work and time goes into block paving and it looks really nice once done and if blocked correctly


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Is that the same as brick weaving?

If so you shouldn't really be paying much more than Â£40/m2. But it depends on drainage etc. 16ft x 8ft roughly 12.5m2. I wouldn't be prepared to pay much more than Â£600. I was quoted Â£5000 for 130m2.

If it's not the same as brick weaving, well just ignore me


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I assume its the same as brick weaving ???

Its very common on driveways etc, bricks laid in zig zag/herringbone style.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Okay, so we are talking about the same thing.

Prices vary on how much work is involved. Some 'cowboys' will simply flatten the ground and lay the bricks. The more professional outfits will dig down, flatten the ground, lay a concrete base and then bricks on top of that, brushed over with sand and tidies up a treat. The company that quoted me are very professional and their work is of the highest standard.

The quote you've had works out at Â£132/m2. Bear in mind you can buy a pack of the blocks from Homebase for Â£113.99 which will cover 9.76m2


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

DOing it yourself is actually easy enough - the problem part is getting rid of the old stuff, skips aint that cheap anymore, but plant hire is still easy and cheap.

If you want to know what is involved any good manufacturer will have details and guidlines on construction, Ibstock haev one here:

http://www.ibstock.co.uk/download/getitright10.pdf

Full list of their downloads here:
http://www.ibstock.co.uk/ibstockpages/downloads.htm

And I must admit on a small drive I would be amazed to see any prices you get for a good job at much less than Â£100 per sqm so Â£1200 upwards, because it it time consuming to do a good job.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

excellent stuff : : keep it coming


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That must be the difference between London and Norfolk then


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds about the same size as our driveway for which we paid about 1800 quid which included two of those (expensive) sunken manhole covers, so sounds a reasonable price - I'm near Cambridge.

They dug down, hardcore, sand then block paving, done in about 2.5 days and an excellent job. By the time you've messed ariound with skips, wackers, diggers, deliveries of tonnes of sand, hardcore & bricks, then worked out how to actually lay the bricks and do as good as job as they do I think that paying someone is definitely worth it.

It's one of those maximum impact jobs that would take the average DIYer a couple of weeks to complete I guess.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

huTTers, paying some is definately my philosophy as well, but Â£1800, they were laughing all the way to the bank.

2.5 days! for how many men?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Make sure their not gypo's with a moblie phone number!!!!!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

being the sensible lad that I am , I did get 3 quotes and took the lowest one and negotiated down...seemed to be a good price for the job (all relative I know!) and seemed ok when compared to quotes/prices other people I know have had/paid

I think they had 3 or 4 people working on it.

Also I felt a bit sorry for him - he was driving a Z3 :-X


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Most of the money goes on whats underneath / never seen, the work to get the base right is probably 75 %. 
Two of my neighbours had drives done two years ago, one looks like new, the other is shifting all over with weeds growing everywhere. :-[

You get what you pay for. [smiley=oops.gif]

Anyone in the Manchester area looking for this job doing, I have a good friend, highly recommended and resonable prices for exceptional work. ( he did the good drive ) 

im if you what his No.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Â£128 per square metre is way too high. Â£1650 to resurface a parking space is a little steep. Materials to professionals cost in the region of Â£13 per square metre, about half what anyone else pays. Usual cost is about Â£40 per square metre fitted unless there are other issues. Breaking concrete could cost Â£200 extra, if it is a public right of way then the liability insurance will be Â£500!

For christ's sake for three times your Â£1650 you could probably get a garage built that size!!!!

The reason they quote so high is that they are in short supply and they don't want to do small driveways because the cost per square metre goes through the roof. Digger hire, Skip hire and labour are the same for 10 sqare metres or 50. This is because they will take two and a half to three days on any job.

To reduce it, talk to your neighbours. If you can get three or four to sign up you could be on to a winner! The hire, labour and skip will be shared among four jobs.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ag, I'm glad you can see sense too.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Some friends recently had theirs done - bit bigger than yours, the quotes ranged from 5 grand to 800 quid (from some Gypos with a Mobile Phone no). They went for the 800 quid because they knew someone else who had these guys work, and they are fairly fixed location wise (live in Beaconsfield so may be near to Thorney for all I know). Get references - not just recent but a couple of years old as well so you can see if it is full of weeds. 
BTW our friends drive looks great - he even test drove a TT but his legs were too big to fit under the steering wheel. Fat B*****d.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

We got ours done by a local firm a few years ago and it cost about four grand. Wee worth it because it looks great. 8)

Unless you have experience of doing it yourself, then I would get an expert to handle the job.

There is a huge amount of preparation involved before you even lay a brick and if not done properly then you will be faced with an expensive job to get it rectified.

There is little maintenance with block paving in the first two or three years, however, you must be prepared to give it a good clean each spring following the greenish stuff which grows on it during the autumn and winter months.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Hmmm interesting stuff, looks like I might get a couple more quotes, maybe even from the local gyppos ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A friend of mine did his 3 months ago. He paid Â£5k but it is wide enough to accommodate 3 cars. He is based in Buckingham.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Gunner,

I see from your profile that you're in Surrey. I would guess that Â£128 per square metre was Gypos! 

Lots of Love,


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Actualy AG, here in Surrey there arent any Gypos 8) 8)

I used to live in North Kent so I know Gippos & Pykies when I see them [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

Might ask the local stockbroker for a quote, suspect the answer may be over Â£16500 though [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

I have also been looking at getting our drivway Block Paved but have not decided on a route yet.

I did however find this site :

 http://www.pavingexpert.com/blocks.htm#price

It has some good info and even an Excel spreadsheet for working out the cost..

Hope its of use


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Very interesting thanks : : :


----------

